# Are my ratings affected by Referred Drivers ratings?



## NicoleDallas (Dec 13, 2015)

Can someone please clarify if your RATINGS as a Driver are affected by the other Drivers you REFER? I wanted someone to get a bonus for my joining but can't seem to figure out why people wouldn't want to take advantage of an easy referral. I really don't know many personally who drive for a rideshare. Guess I could have took a sort trip as a rider. I see advertisements online for double sided bonus referrals even from the administrator of this tread but then hear that Uber doesnt want to honor many of these mass campaigns. So confusing.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

NicoleDallas said:


> Can someone please clarify if your RATINGS as a Driver are affected by the other Drivers you REFER?


No of course not but I'll bet you a dollar your profits will be affected.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Of course not. Your ratings are what riders give you.


----------

